# Why a partition of Iraq is not as straightforward as it sounds



## parsa92 (May 12, 2015)

A partition may lead to more conflict and destruction in Iraq, not less, 

Divide and Quit Why an Iraqi carve-up may not be as clean-cut


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

parsa92 said:


> A partition may lead to more conflict and destruction in Iraq, not less,
> 
> Divide and Quit Why an Iraqi carve-up may not be as clean-cut



Would it be or could it be any worse than it is now?


----------

